# New Solace Owners



## Dray3573

Well I made the jump back to Scott after 6 years on Felt. I'm on a Solace 10, and my wife is on a Contessa 14 Solace. Very pleased so far. Can't wait for the summer trip to Colrado for a ride up Pikes Peak on this thing. 

I might have a bead on scoring some Syncros 32mm carbon clinchers from a local shop. I'm thinking it would be a nice upgrade from the stock hoops on both bikes. No way I can upgrade just my bike, I'd never make it out of the dog house. 

If I'm looking for a shallow to medium depth carbon clincher are there any other opinions (as I'm sure there are), ie Reynolds Attacks, etc, that are comparible options? I like the Reynolds both for their build and price point.

I've also looked at Williams, and Boyd wheels.


----------



## dje31

I've been on Reynolds in a 46 depth for several years now, with no problems whatsoever.

That said, I'd have no hesitations with the Syncros 32 carbons. They're basically re-branded DT-Swiss.

Welcome back to the Scott fold!


----------



## Dray3573

I had to throw up a quick photo. I just added some 32mm carbon clinchers.


----------



## Dray3573

I have no idea why this image uploaded upside down.


----------



## PBL450

Dray3573 said:


> I have no idea why this image uploaded upside down.


Even upside down it's a great looking bike!


----------



## NW-Rider

Do you have any idea what the stock wheel set weighs? There were Syncros RP2.0 correct? I can't seem to find anything about them online.


----------



## Dray3573

We did some weighing and you can roughly add 1/2 pound to each of the stated weights for the 32mm carbon clinchers (front & rear) and get a pretty close idea to what the stock wheels weigh. We had weighed my bike before and after the swap and concluded that my bike lost very close to a pound.


----------



## jetdog9

NW-Rider said:


> Do you have any idea what the stock wheel set weighs? There were Syncros RP2.0 correct? I can't seem to find anything about them online.


I got somebody from DT Swiss to give me the specs and also had a set which I weighed before I sold them (came on my Addict 20):

RP2.0 wheelset:
Front wheel: 18 spoke, 670 g
Rear wheel: 24 spoke, 870 g
Total weight: 1540 g

Great wheels actually, just not the ones I wanted.


----------



## NW-Rider

Has anyone ridden the 2014+ Addict and have feedback? I'm torn between the 2 bikes and haven't been able to find a local Addict in my size to try out. I'm not going to race but am flexible and if the Addict is faster I may be swayed from the Solace.


----------



## Dray3573

I can't compare my Solace to an Addict, but my prior bike was a 2011 Felt F5. That being said I always thought my Felt was a very stiff bike able to quickly transmit power to the ground. This new Solace, I think, delivers on it's claim to offer comfort while not sacrificing stiffness in the frame where it counts. I'm no racer, but I do like to mix it up with my buds on any given ride, and I have complete confidence that the only limitations are my legs.


----------



## dje31

At a certain level, the weak link will always be the engine.


----------



## jetdog9

NW-Rider said:


> Has anyone ridden the 2014+ Addict and have feedback? I'm torn between the 2 bikes and haven't been able to find a local Addict in my size to try out. I'm not going to race but am flexible and if the Addict is faster I may be swayed from the Solace.


I've ridden a 2015 Addict 20 (HMF frame) and love it. Really like to climb with it. But I'm sure Solace owners would say they also love their ride. I haven't found the Addict to be uncomfortable.


----------



## johnrur1

*brake set up*



Dray3573 said:


> Well I made the jump back to Scott after 6 years on Felt. I'm on a Solace 10, and my wife is on a Contessa 14 Solace. Very pleased so far. Can't wait for the summer trip to Colrado for a ride up Pikes Peak on this thing.
> 
> I might have a bead on scoring some Syncros 32mm carbon clinchers from a local shop. I'm thinking it would be a nice upgrade from the stock hoops on both bikes. No way I can upgrade just my bike, I'd never make it out of the dog house.
> 
> If I'm looking for a shallow to medium depth carbon clincher are there any other opinions (as I'm sure there are), ie Reynolds Attacks, etc, that are comparible options? I like the Reynolds both for their build and price point.
> 
> I've also looked at Williams, and Boyd wheels.


I am curious if you had any problems with the rear brake set being under the frame? I have read some negative things about them. I am waiting on my 2015 to come into my local bike dhop in new jersey cant wait to get it out on the road. Also if you have any thing you dont like about the bike set or ride.


----------



## Dray3573

No problems at all with either my bike or my wife's. I had a B12 which also had the rear brake behind the BB and I never had a problem with that brake either and I don't think that one was nearly as nice as the Shimano brake that's on the Solace.

With that said I think what is key is to properly maintain the brake by keeping it clean and lubricated with a little more regularity than a conventional rear brake placement. For the obvious reason that it's in a spot significantly more susceptible to contamination from the road surface.

Plus, I ended up getting those Syncros 32mm carbon clinchers and I couldn't be happier. It was a bit pricey, but that was mainly due to buying a set for me and my wife.

I love that my wife enjoys riding as much as me and it's something we can do together, but it's a much more expensive activity now.


----------



## johnrur1

*thanks*

Thanks for the feedback i have had a hard time finding real users of the bike other then the normal bike site reviews. Now i can't wait to get the bike and start riding.


----------



## damian75

Just bought a Solace 10 frameset, will be building it up in the coming weeks, complete Sram Red group and American classic wheels. Can't wait.


----------



## Dray3573

I seriously doubt you will have anything but love for the bike once it's built. Be sure to get a weight on that I would be curious to see how much lighter the SRAM Red group is compared to Dura Ace.

My bike is pretty close to a sub 15 pounds with pedals and bottle cages. I recently swapped the bars and stem to a 3T ARX stealth stem, and Team Ergonova Stealth bars.

The bike feels better with each ride.

Will you be using a Shimano rear brake or something else?


----------



## damian75

Will do on the weight, I am also going to be using a 3T ARX II stealth stem and Ergonova Team bars. For right now I will be using an Ultegra brake on the rear.


----------



## damian75

So the bike is built and I put about 60 miles on it so far. The build is as follows.

Scott Solace 10 frameset w/standard Ritchey Pro headset
Wheels Mfg BB w/angular contact bearings (wasn't quite ready to drop the coin on ceramic)
Full Sram Red 2012 group (Shifters, Front and Rear Mech, 53/39 Crankset)
Front brake Sram Force
Rear Brake Ultegra 6810
American Classic Victory 30 tubeless wheels w/ Conti GP4000sII tires
3T ARX II Stem
3T Ergonova Team Bars
Specialized Pave Seatpost (to be replaced later by 3T)
Fizik Antares VS Braided Carbon Saddle
Speedplay X2 peddels

Current Weight 15.4 lbs, I think the weight you gain with Dura Ace is offset by the Carbon Wheelset. So far the only thing I don't like is the Dura Ace 9000 cable set I used, I thought I would try it as everyone seem to raving about it but I am finding it a bit spongy and lacking feel especially on the brakes, I noticed it right away, just feels like the cable has too much stretch in it.


----------



## Chucky

I bought a Scott Solace 20 last year and absolutely love it; light, stiff and comfortable. Upgraded to Reynolds Assault clinchers, Zipp SL post and stem, Zipp Vulka Sprint bars, Dura Ace cranks (52/36). 
Had a freak accident a couple weeks ago where defective derailleur hanger snapped in half sending the derailleur into the wheel damaging it the frame and several other parts. Scott has replaced it with a 2015 Solace 10 which is being built now. Here's a pic f my old build and new frame:


----------



## damian75

So here she is ready to ride


----------



## PBL450

damian75 said:


> So here she is ready to ride
> 
> View attachment 306445


NICE! Great looking bike!


----------



## robt57

An oldie, but a goodie...


----------



## damian75

thanks, just wish there were more options for direct mount brakes


----------



## jclyle

Nice build!! I'm upgrading the drivetrain on my 2015 Solace 30 to Ultegra 6800. Any hints on routing new cables through the frame?




damian75 said:


> So the bike is built and I put about 60 miles on it so far. The build is as follows.
> 
> Scott Solace 10 frameset w/standard Ritchey Pro headset
> Wheels Mfg BB w/angular contact bearings (wasn't quite ready to drop the coin on ceramic)
> Full Sram Red 2012 group (Shifters, Front and Rear Mech, 53/39 Crankset)
> Front brake Sram Force
> Rear Brake Ultegra 6810
> American Classic Victory 30 tubeless wheels w/ Conti GP4000sII tires
> 3T ARX II Stem
> 3T Ergonova Team Bars
> Specialized Pave Seatpost (to be replaced later by 3T)
> Fizik Antares VS Braided Carbon Saddle
> Speedplay X2 peddels
> 
> Current Weight 15.4 lbs, I think the weight you gain with Dura Ace is offset by the Carbon Wheelset. So far the only thing I don't like is the Dura Ace 9000 cable set I used, I thought I would try it as everyone seem to raving about it but I am finding it a bit spongy and lacking feel especially on the brakes, I noticed it right away, just feels like the cable has too much stretch in it.


----------



## damian75

A few, if you haven't pulled the old cables out yet, don't. The easiest thing is to attach a string or dental floss to the old cable before you pull it out so that you leave yourself a guid string to pull the new cable with. This can be tricky with the front derailleur due to the very small guid tubing installed in the bottom cable guide. You are supposed to be able remove the cable guide on the bottom of the bottom bracket which gives you a much bigger opening to deal with then feed the cables through the guid and reinstall. What I did was run the cables before in installed the bottom bracket so I could easily see the cables. There are a lot of different ways from string and a vacuum to magnets. My biggest tip, be patient.


----------



## jclyle

Thanks for the tips. Did you have any issues routing the rear brake cable? Seems like there is the possibility of three cables getting tangled.





damian75 said:


> A few, if you haven't pulled the old cables out yet, don't. The easiest thing is to attach a string or dental floss to the old cable before you pull it out so that you leave yourself a guid string to pull the new cable with. This can be tricky with the front derailleur due to the very small guid tubing installed in the bottom cable guide. You are supposed to be able remove the cable guide on the bottom of the bottom bracket which gives you a much bigger opening to deal with then feed the cables through the guid and reinstall. What I did was run the cables before in installed the bottom bracket so I could easily see the cables. There are a lot of different ways from string and a vacuum to magnets. My biggest tip, be patient.


----------



## damian75

I didn't have any issues, I can see what you mean about it getting tangled. I did run the derailleur cables first and set up the derailleurs so those cables where tensioned before I ran the brake.


----------



## Chucky

Here's my replacement Solace finally done.


----------



## dje31

That's super sharp, Chucky! Nicely done.

Is the contrasting color red, orange, or somewhere in between? I've never seen one in the flesh.


----------



## damian75

Nice, I like the black and red, what wheels are you running on that?


----------



## Chucky

Thank you; the color is red and it has both glossy and matte black.



dje31 said:


> That's super sharp, Chucky! Nicely done.
> 
> Is the contrasting color red, orange, or somewhere in between? I've never seen one in the flesh.


----------



## Chucky

I took a chance with 50mm clinchers from Baixaing on Amazon for $400 shipped. They look great and ride very well so far; stiff, true, light and have a rounded rim shape that helps in crosswinds. I bought them to experiment with 50's without dropping $2000 - $3000; was planning on upgrading to Zipp 404's at some point but so far these are pretty damn good. I have Reynolds Assaults on my other bike which are 46mm deep; they are great wheels, a little lighter and have internal nipples which can be a pain.



damian75 said:


> Nice, I like the black and red, what wheels are you running on that?


----------



## nsfbr

Just gorgeous. Nice stand for the photo shoot too!


----------



## damian75

Figured I would wake this thread up, since I posted last the bike has seen a few changes, first is survived a crash when I got run off the road by a van. As for changes, it's been re-cabled with Jagwire Elite Link cabling, and it's so much better than the Dura Ace 9000 cables I had before, also I moved the inline cable release to under the bottom bracket with no issues and the front end looks much cleaner. Also just added a set of Reynolds Strikes.


----------



## dje31

Looks sharp! Thanks for re-sharing


----------



## Guzi99

damian75 said:


> A few, if you haven't pulled the old cables out yet, don't. The easiest thing is to attach a string or dental floss to the old cable before you pull it out so that you leave yourself a guid string to pull the new cable with. This can be tricky with the front derailleur due to the very small guid tubing installed in the bottom cable guide. You are supposed to be able remove the cable guide on the bottom of the bottom bracket which gives you a much bigger opening to deal with then feed the cables through the guid and reinstall. What I did was run the cables before in installed the bottom bracket so I could easily see the cables. There are a lot of different ways from string and a vacuum to magnets. My biggest tip, be patient.


Do you remember where the other end of the guide tube for the front derailleur? Looking at the two openings of the bottom cable guide, I see the bare rear derailleur cable and the tube, so the tube must end somewhere btw the bottom cable guide and the headtube cable entry.

and is the tube replaceable? Is it fixed to the bottom cable guide?


----------

